# [ODMP] Pasadena Police Department, California ~ February 24, 2006



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Pasadena Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 24, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18156*


----------

